# HELLO



## danielbluezak (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello i'm Daniel in portsmouth,

I am not new to breeding and showing but have taken an interest in mice recently and looking to learn a bit more before deciding to take the plunge and getting some. I will be attending the harrogate show as have some rabbits and pigs in so will be popping over to say hi the fancy mice area and seeking some advise and how people have gone about breeding etc etc so look forward to hearing from you

thanks Daniel


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.Look forward to meeting you at Harrogate.


----------



## danielbluezak (Dec 17, 2010)

thankyou sarah! i also kinda know what colours i would love to breed being sable and sealpoints so any advise on them would be most welcome aswel

Daniel


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, welcome to the forum
:welcome1

I have a couple of Sables just now, bi-products of a tan/red mating. They are a very pretty colour!


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Dan, fancy seeing you here


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh dear i hope i wasnt the one to spark this off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is an old thread now and I don't think I did meet you at Harrogate but,

I wouldn't recommend either as your first variety.Incredibly difficult to breed a good sable , it would be better to begin with something else.Black tans maybe, which at a future date could be used to make sables if you got a real taste for showing.Siamese are a decent exhibition variety but it takes skill to have them at show standard when there is an actual show on.They would be better as a second variety.Both the varieties you have chosen would be shown in the aov section and ideally it would be better to choose a self or a tan variety.I can't stress enough the importance of not getting your very first stock from either a novice or a hobby breeder.Have a good think,don't rush in and get something just because it's pretty,that can come later.When you've decided find out who is at the forefront with that variety and ring them.I see you have advertised tor himalayans.A worse choice than the siamese for exhibition purpose, no problems if it's for pet/hobby breeding.


----------

